# 6x6 post standing on top of each other



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to do a very careful analysis of this system. With that tall of a combination, you can get buckling of the post, especially at the junction. You really ought to consult with a structural engineer on this one, you have a tall, slender post supporting a potentially large load (your house), in a mission critical configuration. You really want to rely on an internet chat forum for design suggestions on something this difficult and important?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mountain home said:


> Best way to butt standing 6x6 on top of each other, in other words connect the two together to gain height. I have 4 feet in the ground 12 above and need 8 more feet. I will have 20 of these protruding above the ground with a cabin going on top of this post beam construction. Some advice for securing the the two 6x6 together with reinforcement.


This is the most optimistic post I've seen in a while.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see the stairs....:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You know they do make 24’+ 6x6 post. I don't think I'd put a cabin on top though.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Not a pessimist, but a different type of optimist - Just make sure everyone in the mountain home has a parachute issued when there is a group of them there.

Dick


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

mountain home said:


> Best way to butt standing 6x6 on top of each other, in other words connect the two together to gain height. I have 4 feet in the ground 12 above and need 8 more feet. I will have 20 of these protruding above the ground with a cabin going on top of this post beam construction. Some advice for securing the the two 6x6 together with reinforcement.


This has to be the best post ever!!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!



Are you hunting BIG game? Please consult a structural engineer....

Gary


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I think Elmer's wood glue (weather proof of course) would do the trick.

Andy.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

AndyGump said:


> I think Elmer's wood glue (weather proof of course) would do the trick.
> 
> Andy.


Duct tape would work better.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Joe Carola said:


> Duct tape would work better.


Put the two together and we have a winner.

Andy.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

:scooter: :scooter: :scooter:

Get out of my way !!!!!!

I'm surprised Joe Carola stopped with his post where he did.


----------



## fulton 22175 (Mar 16, 2011)

iam trying to decide if this one is better then the PVC post , but i think iam going to go with this one


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> :scooter: :scooter: :scooter:
> 
> Get out of my way !!!!!!
> 
> I'm surprised Joe Carola stopped with his post where he did.


Why, I'm a nice lovable guy.


----------



## mar0isa (Jul 24, 2011)

Will you be adding this extra height to all your 6x6's to support your cabin or just this one? I would bolt a steal plate on each side that extends at least 2 feet above and below the joint. I would also go overboard and brace it very well. Think overkill!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

An example of poor planning


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

How about a 20' section of 6"pvc pipe to slide over the 6x6's ?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Master of Cold said:


> How about a 20' section of 6"pvc pipe to slide over the 6x6's ?


Bwahahhahahhahah! Funniest suggestion yet! :lol:


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Master of Cold said:


> How about a 20' section of 6"pvc pipe to slide over the 6x6's ?


He can do that as long as he gets a permit.........


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Guess it would have to be Schedule 80 Pvc, 6" won't fit it would have to be 8"....:yes:


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure it will fit..6x6 is actually 5 3/4" right??


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

6x6 is a nominal dimension for 5-1/2"x5-1/2". And you would need at least an 8" pipe to fit over a 6x6...

Just asked my licensed structural engineer. He laughed at the question and said you'll spend more in the steel coupling and fasteners than it would cost to replace the post with a full height one...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Master of Cold said:


> Sure it will fit..6x6 is actually 5 3/4" right??


Not diagonally.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

A 5.5"x5.5" square has a diagonal dimension of 7.78"

http://www.regentsprep.org/regents/math/algtrig/att2/ltri45.htm


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

AGWhitehouse said:


> A 5.5"x5.5" square has a diagonal dimension of 7.78"
> 
> http://www.regentsprep.org/regents/math/algtrig/att2/ltri45.htm


You ever hear of fitting a square peg into a round hole?

ANDY.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

AndyGump said:


> You ever hear of fitting a square peg into a round hole?
> 
> ANDY.


:laughing: When I first read the 6" pipe for 6x6 I had the vision of a kid struggling helplessly with that little tikes game of circle, triangle, & square holes with the little blocks.:whistling2:


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

That's why you guys should be happy that I do a/c...
Actually my grandfather owned a successful cabinet shop. He bought me a set of automotive tools and told me to stay out of the cabinet shop.....


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Back to the OP, you need some way to deal with shear of both the lower and upper portions of the post. 
It would be the same in regular wall construction to build a second floor on top of the first without any sheathing.
If it were me, it use utility poles.


----------



## fulton 22175 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am going to be serious for minute , do the right thing and do more planning


----------



## cabin (Feb 27, 2011)

I have 24" 3/8 steel sleeves, 1 foot on both 6 x 6's bolted 1/2 inch, twice on all four sides. I should have stated that but.... I really need to know it if I need a simpson bracket between the two 6 x 6's also?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

mountain home said:


> I have 24" 3/8 steel sleeves, 1 foot on both 6 x 6's bolted 1/2 inch, twice on all four sides. I should have stated that but.... I really need to know it if I need a simpson bracket between the two 6 x 6's also?


Mountain Home - thanks for coming back - we were teasing a little bit. Sometimes we think we are really funny.

But seriously, the consensus seems to be that your set up seems dangerous. Can you give us some more information?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So....
This is taking place in Arkansas???


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You will need the simpson strap to affix the 6x6's to the side of the house. That way when it falls over it will still be level..


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you actually serious about constructing a cabin, on 6x6 posts that are jerry rigged together (butted in some fashion) where the bottom of the floor joists are TWENTY feet from grade?

Really serious?

And people are giving you actual (non humorous) advice on how to go about doing this?

Can I assume from your desire to have the cabin that high that you are in heavy snow country and want it that high to get to the cabin during winter.

Or maybe you are in a flood prone area and need the height for the flood level?

Andy.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

AndyGump said:


> Are you actually serious about constructing a cabin, on 6x6 posts that are jerry rigged together (butted in some fashion) where the bottom of the floor joists are TWENTY feet from grade?
> 
> Really serious?
> 
> And people are giving you actual (non humorous) advice on how to go about doing this?


That's why this forum is dangerous sometimes.


----------



## d1nonlysnshn (Jul 22, 2016)

We are doing something similar, but not that extreme and not to support anything on top-other than the pergola beams and cross-members. We purchased pergolas for the side and back of our house to make a u-shape, covered walkway and patio. In order to clear some of the windows, we will need to add 2.5 foot sections for the patio pergolas at the back of the house and on one side of the house to the columns and 3-foot sections to the columns for the pergola on one side (the house is built on a hill, so the back of the house and the kitchen-side are 6 in higher than the living room-side of the house as we want all the pergolas to be the same height. According to one site, post caps are the quickest, but weakest method of doing this. Saw that Simpson Strongtie makes a post cap (BC/BCS). Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... This thread is 5 years old,....


----------

